

Ask HN: Who's seeking work? - seekingwork

Who is seeking new work (full time / temp) that has skills startups in the HN community value?
======
seekingstartup
Machine learning guy looking to join a startup as co-founder / one of the
first employees. I am highly experienced with Matlab and have at least touched
most of the production-oriented programming languages out there, very good at
working with data, and play with robotics and computer vision on the side.
Long term, I view the lack of general-purpose robotics hardware in consumer
homes as a tremendous opportunity (look at what Apple did for mobile with good
hardware & dev tools). Short term, looking to join a startup focused on
consumer applications of ML / CV or game theory that deals with "big data."

Contact seekingcoolstartup at gmail if you're interested in talking more.

------
lysol
I am! I've mostly done Python web dev work and a heavy dose of Postgres admin
and PL work. Have been recently into Node.js, Redis, wouldn't mind diving into
that as a main gig.

Pertinent contact information is available via my user profile.

------
mike-cardwell
Always open to opportunities. First paragraph or two on
<https://grepular.com/me> give an idea of my skills. Based in the East
Midlands in the UK. Contact details are in my HN profile.

------
nbpoole
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2719083>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2719028>

